# General > Genealogy >  Betty Gilmour of Lybster in 1976

## Christina Baldwin

Does anyone know of Betty Gilmour, whose address in 1976 was Swiney House, Lybster.
Betty wrote a letter to the Editor of the John O Groat Journal which indicated she was researching the historical past of Badbea. I am interested in knowing more about that research. Thanks Christina

----------


## cuthill

Betty Gilmour has passed away but go on to   badbea families.com  and there is a lot of information,censuses etc   hope this helps.

----------


## Christina Baldwin

Thanks Cuthill,

Yes I am aware of the Badbeafamilies website & am a member of that forum. We are always trying to both add new information and to provide sources to confirm (or deny) the data we have. It would be a very precious resource indeed if Betty Gilmour had left her research records to be accessed by future generation. So my query was in the hope that she may have left her work with some family member or archive.

Thanks again. Christina
New Zealand

PS I have not personally been affected by the earthquake in Christchurch, some will have heard about in the media, but I know of some members of this forum who have family affected. But it does bring to mind that Alexander Robert Sutherland, who left Badbea in 1839, along with members of the McLeod family from Rumsdale, who were all farming together in NZ, were involved in a massive earthquake in 1855. Their story is well documented in the book Sutherlands of Ngaipu by Alex Sutherland (copies of this book are in various archives in Caithness)

----------


## trinkie

Glad to hear you are safe,  our thoughts go out to all those who have suffered in the earthquake.

Kind regards
Trinkie

----------

